# Seeking advice



## leadsled (Jul 18, 2011)

The wife and I are getting divorced. We have 3 small kids together. I have moved out due to the tension in the house. In order to get my own place I need to remove my name from the bills associated with our 2 houses, which are both underwater. Can any of this be done before the divorce is final? I don't know what the laws in AZ are regarding divorce. We talked about going through a mediator but I don't know if that is a good idea. Any suggestions or similar situations?


----------



## bowhunter (Sep 5, 2011)

move back in, I'm no lawyer but i have heard about spouses getting accused of abandonment when they move out. Sorry I don't have more advice.


----------



## Lostouthere (Aug 24, 2011)

Yeah move back she cannot keep from moving back in either.


----------

